# The Magic List



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I met a guy at Carlisle this weekend with one of the local ACNA chapters. I mentioned parts I was seeking for my 4K build and he mentioned a list of parts from Quattro and Sport Quattro that were up for sale, supposedly from Audi and preferably sold in lots. Anyone know what happened to those parts, that list or whatever. I'd really like to find out. TIA.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: The Magic List ([email protected])*

Sounds like the Audi "fire sale" quite a while back....
The fire sale was to clear the inventory of ur, and sq parts that were not selling well, and also to wash thier hands altogether of serial parts for the respective cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Most of the parts were bought up by aftermarket retail types, and are being re-sold at a profit. (of course)

And are NLA from our friends at Audi. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: The Magic List (Sepp)*

Any idea who picked up the parts?


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: The Magic List ([email protected])*

It would be awesome if Fourtitude acquired equipment to make these... and did.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: The Magic List ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Any idea who picked up the parts?
Someone with more money than I, just a guess though


----------

